

 review my landing page - levicampbell
http://www.daily-social.com

======
leebossio
I like the background, but I'm with Kmarima. Should be just a couple of lines
of copy.

Should answer: who you are, what you do, and why you're better than everyone
else in a sentence (or two at most)

------
aantthony
I get an alert in Safari on Mac: 'Floatbox does not support quirks mode. Page
needs to have a valid doctype declaration.'

------
kmarima
Too verbose

